# Solved: Ati radeon x300 se driver ( pci-e card )



## Kity (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi guys,

i need your help to find the driver for the ati radeon x300 se of a 128 mb
pci-e vga card. This is for windows xp. Infact, i have installed the card in
the computer but the driver is not automatically picking up. Now i am in a
mess to find the driver for this card.

Will anyone out be able to let me know from where i could download this
driver and correct the installation of the pci-express 128 mb vga card.

Your assistance would be highly appreciated. Thanks

best regards


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

ATI Drivers - http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx


----------



## Kity (Jul 29, 2009)

YES .. THANKS FOR YOUR PROMPT RESPONSE.

INFACT, I HAVE SEEN THIS SITE. BUT IT HAS NOT GOT THE UPDATED DRIVER. 
IT INDICATES " AMD Catalyst Display Driver - AMD has moved a number of DX9 ATI Radeon graphics accelerators products to a legacy driver support structure. This change impacts Windows XP, Windows Vista, and Linux distributions. AMD has moved to a legacy software support structure for these graphics accelerator products in an effort to better focus development resources on future products.AMD has moved a number of DX9 ATI Radeon graphics accelerators products to a legacy driver support structure. This change impacts Windows XP, Windows Vista, and Linux distributions. AMD has moved to a legacy software support structure for these graphics accelerator products in an effort to better focus development resources on future products.

SO MY QUESTION IS WILL THIS " AMD CATALYST DISPLAY DRIVER " DO THE JOB.

KINDLY LET ME KNOW WHETHER THIS IS ENOUGH TO UPDATE THE DRIVER FOR THE PCI-E CARD.

THANKS AGAIN


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

Did you try "detect and install" in Step 2 of the link that knucklehead provided in post # 2?


----------



## Kity (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks for your response, sir

yes .. Will try with the " automatically detect & install "
and let you know the outcome if it works. Just checking whether
the amd catalyst display driver will be sufficient.

Thanks again fr your immense help.

Rgds


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Next time, stick with a NVIDIA-based video card instead of an ATI-based video card.

The install/driver process is easier and less problematic, and they tend to be more compatible with older desktops.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Kity (Jul 29, 2009)

yes Sir, Thanks for your valuable Advice.

Infact, this card I received from a friend of Mine. THis was not purchased
but given to me free of charge. Will note to keep up with the Nvidea Based
Video Card. Thanks Again Sir,

Regards


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

It is also possible to install just the ATI driver and not all the other Catalyst features. I prefer ATI cards both for their performance and the added control that is available when needed. But the bare driver, especially the WHQL driver from Microsoft, is all that is needed by the vast majority of users. That driver can be gotten at Windows Update. It is the one used on the machine I am using right now.

But if the card came with the machine, go to the computer manufacturer's site for the driver. Many machines used modified drivers that are not available at AMD. They license the ATI chipsets, but they are not technically ATI cards.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I agree. If you don't need all the "extras", select the custom/advanced option instead of the default/full option, then select only the display driver to install. 

Two of my desktops have a NVIDIA card, and that's all that gets installed/updated.

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

The AMD Catalyst 10.2 driver package is the last to support it, its this driver here: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownlo...px?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.13&lang=English - this is the XP version of the driver.

The driver is a fully functional driver and works prefectly fine, it's simply not the very latest driver that AMD had released and they will no longer release new ones for this card similar to how nVidia doesn't support anything beyond the Geforce 6xxx series.


----------



## Kity (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi all,

thanks for your valuable input on this matter.

Yes .. Finally got the breakthrough. I did format and reinstall the
os - winxp and wow .... The driver has been automatically picked up
and the system is working fine.

Thanks again

regards


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Sometimes, a clean reinstall of Windows is the best option.

Make sure to get Windows completely up-to-date with its service packs and high-priority updates before you start reloading a bunch of programs and extras in that computer.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------

